# pude o podía?



## jacinta

Pude o podía:

Quería ir con ellos al cine este fin de semana pero no podía/pude porque mis padres no me dejaban salir.

Si no hay un tiempo fijo, debe ser el imperfecto, ¿no? ¿O es que el fin de semana es un tiempo fijo?

Siempre tendré dudas...


----------



## estudioso

_Quería ir al cine con ellos este fin de semana pero no *pude* porque mis padres no me *dejaban*/*dejaron* salir._   Lo que pasa es que se refiere a que no pudiste hacer algo en concreto que llevabas queriendo hacer.

Además se me hace que si dijeras que tus padres no te *dejaban *salir, es que llevaban desde antes y seguían después prohibiéndote que salieras, pero si no te *dejaron *salir es que fue sólo para esa instancia que te lo denegaron.  No sé si te ayuda a hacerte una mejor idea. 

Y yo diría, _porque los mojigatos de mis padres no me dejaban salir_....

¡No, no es cierto!


----------



## Denévola

Yo diría "pude".


----------



## acwes

_Quería ir al cine con ellos este fin de semana pero no *pude* porque mis padres no me *dejaron* salir._

No *pude* porque se refiere a ese momento en concreto, el día que tus padres no te *dejaron*. 
Ahora, si digo:
Cuando tenía 15 años no *podía* ir al cine porque mis padres no me *dejaban*. Se refiere a un período de tiempo en el pasado.


----------



## DaleC

A mi entender, no se trata de que está definido el lapso temporal (time span), sino que lo definido es el inicio del estado de no poder. 

De vez en cuando, el pretérito sí indica que se trata de una duracion definida o de un lapso temporal específico: 

En la noche de ayer, estuve conduciendo/manejando sin rumbo; 
Mis padres no me dejaron salir. 

Pero a mi entender, en la mayoría de los casos, el pretérito indica que está definido *de forma temporal* y *relacionandolo con otro suceso* el inicio o la terminacion de un estado, de una condicion, o de una accion o un acto. 

"No pude ir al cine porque me lo prohibió mis padres." El acto de prohibir define de forma temporal la condicion de no poder. Es temporal y además causal el vínculo. 

"Estábamos mirando la tele cuando sonó el teléfono". La accion de mirar define de forma temporal el evento de sonar. Es *no* causal el vínculo. 


			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> Pude o podía:
> 
> Quería ir con ellos al cine este fin de semana pero no podía/pude porque mis padres no me dejaban salir.
> 
> Si no hay un tiempo fijo, debe ser el imperfecto, ¿no? ¿O es que el fin de semana es un tiempo fijo?
> 
> Siempre tendré dudas...


----------



## elmoch

jacinta said:
			
		

> Pude o podía:
> 
> Quería ir con ellos al cine este fin de semana pero no podía/pude porque mis padres no me dejaban salir.
> 
> Si no hay un tiempo fijo, debe ser el imperfecto, ¿no? ¿O es que el fin de semana es un tiempo fijo?
> 
> Siempre tendré dudas...


 
El pretérito imperfecto (podía) implica periodo de tiempo, mientras que el pretérito perfecto simple (pude) implica un hecho puntual.

Quería ir con ellos al cine *ese* fin de semana, pero no podía porque mis padres no me dejaban salir.
_En aquella época no podía ir porque mis padres no me lo permitían nunca._
Quería ir con ellos al cine *ese* fin de semana, pero no pude porque mis padres no me dejaron salir.
_Aquel fin de semana concreto no pude ir porque mis padres no me lo permitieron._
Ésta es la teoría, pero caben miles de matices e interpretaciones según los hablantes. 
Espero que al menos te sirva de orientación.


----------



## API003

Yo diría ambos... Depende de cómo te dé por decirlo


----------



## Outsider

Indefinido. Ir al cine es un hecho isolado.


----------



## Luci

Definitivamente es "pude" porque es una accion especifica en el pasado con un final definido, "podia" seria para una accion repetitiva que podias hacer en el pasado, por ejemplo, "cuando era mas joven podia correr 10 km"


----------



## lazarus1907

jacinta said:
			
		

> Quería ir con ellos al cine este fin de semana pero no podía/pude porque mis padres no me dejaban salir.
> 
> Si no hay un tiempo fijo, debe ser el imperfecto, ¿no? ¿O es que el fin de semana es un tiempo fijo?



¿Tiempo fijo? La diferencia entre los dos tiempos es principalmente aspectual. La principal diferencia es que el imperfecto se observa mientras transcurre, mientras que el indefinido se observa en su terminación, por lo que se prefiere cuando este momento está determinado con exactitud.

Yo usaría el indefinido (pude), pues no tiene mucho sentido extender temporalmente la acción de "no poder ir" en el pasado. Lo único relevante es el final del hecho de no haber podido ir, no el transcurso de la acción "poder". Usar el imperfecto con el verbo "querer", sin embargo, es un uso típico del imperfecto de conato.

Pero no es incorrecto usar el imperfecto, en mi opinión, sobre todo si se pretende relatar hechos que ocurrieron mientas la susodicha persona no podía ir al cine. Este es uno de los usos principales del imperfecto: acciones simultáneas.


----------



## jacinta

> imperfecto de conato



Lazarus, te entiendo bien salvo ésto de arriba.  ¿Me puedes explicar qué quiere decir, en otras palabras?


----------



## lazarus1907

Perdón, es muy técnico: Significa que se usa el tiempo verbal para expresar intenciones, tendencias, propósitos... así como acciones que se han interrumpido antes de que terminaran.

Iba a salir... (I wanted to go out....)
Quería decírtelo (I wanted to tell you / I had the intention to tell you)


----------



## jacinta

Ok, gracias, ya entendí.  

Y gracias a todos por toda la información.  Algún día tendré un entendimiento perfecto de esto pero hasta entonces, sigo con mis preguntas.


----------



## lazarus1907

jacinta said:
			
		

> Y gracias a todos por toda la información.  Algún día tendré un entendimiento perfecto de esto pero hasta entonces, sigo con mis preguntas.


Con educación y amabilidad, no te faltará quien quiera contestar a tus preguntas.

Un saludo

P.S.- Delante de conjunciones adversativas (aunque, mas, pero, sino) normalmente se usa coma: "...entendimiento perfecto de esto*,* pero hasta entonces..."


----------



## elmoch

jacinta said:
			
		

> Ok, gracias, ya entendí.
> 
> Y gracias a todos por toda la información. Algún día tendré un entendimiento perfecto de esto pero hasta entonces, sigo con mis preguntas.


 
Intenté darte una pauta sencilla, pero como ya decía en mi respuesta anterior, hay mil formas de verlo,... o más.


----------



## jacinta

Pues, creo que sería lo mismo en inglés, (pero eso es otro tema...)

edit:  ésta dirigida al post de Lazarus


----------



## jacinta

elmoch said:
			
		

> Intenté darte una pauta sencilla, pero como ya decía en mi respuesta anterior, hay mil formas de verlo,... o más.


Mira, elmoch, nunca podría tener demasiada información ni ejemplos.  Si quisieras decir más de este tema, ¡hazlo!!


----------



## lazarus1907

Como dice elmoch, todos estamos tratanto de darte pautas sencillas, pero luego se complican las cosas. Lo más general que se me ocurre es tratar de visualiza la acción como en un cómic: Si la imaginas aún ocurriendo (aunque sea una acción pasada) y necesitas varias viñetas, lo normal es usar el imperfecto; si el cómic sólo representa visualmente el final de la acción, lo más seguro es que el indefinido sea lo más adecuado.

Hay muchos casos en los que ambas formas son correctas, pero cada cual tiene sus matices, y uno siempre puede jugar con ellos para conseguir un determinado efecto en los interlocutores (o lectores).

Saludos


----------



## jacinta

A ver...mis intentos:

Iba a contestarte más pronto, pero tuve que hacer la cena.

Quería preparar las albóndigas que me gustan, pero no tuve los ingredientes propios así que no pude.  (no tenía??? ni antes ni después los tengo)

Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tenía que hacer la cena.
Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tuve que hacer la cena.

¿Qué tal están?


----------



## lazarus1907

> Iba a contestarte más pronto, pero tuve que hacer la cena.


Aquí es una cuestión de gustos, creo yo. En tu versión no pareces tener ningún interés en contar nada sobre cómo se hizo la cena, sino en el resultado final de la historia. Se podría usar el imperfecto si se pretende llevar al interlocutor al momento en el que tal cosa tuvo lugar. Ambas están bien.


> Quería preparar las albóndigas que me gustan, pero no tuve los ingredientes propios así que no pude.


Aquí el uso del indefinido es algo forzado, pues la frase continúa describiendo algo que ocurrió simultáneamente (así que no pude), y esto es algo propio del imperfecto.


> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tenía que hacer la cena.
> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tuve que hacer la cena.


Ambas son correctas, pero la primera se concentra más en el momento en particular según ocurría, mientras que la segunda se concentra en el resultado sólo. Suenan distintas, pero no son completamente diferentes.


----------



## jacinta

Quería ir con ellos al cine este fin de semana pero no *pude* porque mis padres no me dejaron salir.


Quería preparar las albóndigas que me gustan, pero no tenía los ingredientes propios así que no *pude* (esta noche). 


Cuando hago la comparasión entre estas dos, me parece que el uso de *pude *es idéntico. ¿Sí o no?


----------



## Rayines

> Cuando hago la compara*c*ión entre estas dos, me parece que el uso de *pude *es idéntico. ¿Sí o no?


Creo que sí .


----------



## jacinta

¡¡Sonrisa!!  

Poco a poco...gracias, Inéz y a todos.


----------



## DaleC

En lo que se refiere a las albóndigas: no se hace aludir a ningún suceso *en relacion al que* sea limitada de forma temporal el estado de no tener los ingredientes propios. El no tenerlos ni tiene vínculo causal ni coincide temporalmente con las otras condiciones. Por lo tanto, se aplica el imperfecto. Con el mero hecho de que se trata de un lapso concreto no basta para que sea acertado el indefinido. 





			
				jacinta said:
			
		

> A ver...mis intentos:
> 
> Iba a contestarte más pronto, pero tuve que hacer la cena.
> 
> Quería preparar las albóndigas que me gustan, pero no tuve tenía los ingredientes propios así que no pude.  (no tenía??? ni antes ni después los tengo)
> 
> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tenía que hacer la cena.
> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tuve que hacer la cena.
> 
> ¿Qué tal están?


 "Tuve que hacer" o "tenía que hacer". Si consideramos el acontecimiento como un bloque en el tiempo, usamos el indefinido. "Tuve que hacerlo" -- con esto nos enfrentamos al comienzo y al fin de la historia a la vez. De lo contrario, si lo consideramos como los antecedentes o el entorno al que referirnos al describir otro acontecimiento o suceso, usamos el imperfecto. "Tenia que hacer la cena. *Entonces* . . . ."


----------



## csastre

Outsider said:


> Indefinido. Ir al cine es un hecho isolado.



mejor utilizar *aislado*, no _isolado
_


----------



## Aliosha

"Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero *tuve* que hacer la cena."

Hola, para mí la diferencia está en que al usar el pretérito perfecto (tuve), se indica una acción acabada que se realizó, es decir: hice la cena y no salí.

Mientras que en el otro ejemplo (pretérito imperfecto)

"Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero *tenía* que hacer la cena."

cabe la posibilidad de que la acción finalmente no se realizase:quería salir pero *tenía* que hacer la cena, así que hablé con mis hijos para que se la preparasen ellos mismos y *pude* dar un paseo.

Espero que te ayude


----------



## geostan

jacinta said:


> A ver...mis intentos:
> 
> Iba a contestarte más pronto, pero tuve que hacer la cena.
> 
> Quería preparar las albóndigas que me gustan, pero no tuve los ingredientes propios así que no pude.  (no tenía??? ni antes ni después los tengo)
> 
> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tenía que hacer la cena.
> Quería ir con ustedes anoche pero tuve que hacer la cena.
> 
> ¿Qué tal están?



Para mí, una de las diferencias entre estas dos frases es que en la primera, no se sabe si se hizo la cena. Se espera más información. Pero en la segunda, sí, se hizo.


----------

